# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Laptopa Parallel porta pbroblēma

## archhus

Sakarā ar pāreju no PC uz portatīvo datoru PB EasyNote CNC darbagaldam nestrādā Y ass.
Darba galdam un Mach3 ir vis kārtībā. Problēma ir laptopu. Ar testeri pārbaudot strādā visi kontakti ar 3,28V. 
(X=st-pin2/dir-pin14, Y=st-pin16/dir-pin3  Z=st-pin7/dir-pin 8 ) Visiem rāda 3,28V, tātad signāls tiek padots.
Z un X asis strādā kā nākas, bet Y asij pat sarkanā led uz plates nemirgo. Kas šo varētu izraisīt? Sākumā laptopam baigi lēkāja frekvences, bet pēc procesu atsēkšanas, un dažādu ieteikumu rezultātā, pēc RightMark CPU Clock Utility uzlikšanas vairs nelēkā. 
Ar SoftCollection Parallel Port Library led indikatori - 
Mach3 Bulta uz augšu (Pin3 iedegas) uz leju - nedeg  (Šīs ass motors nestrādā) Y
PgUP (Pin8 deg), PgDN - nedeg Z ass
Bulta pa labi un kreisi nekas nenotiek, vienīgi Mach3 dzen X asi uz priekšu un atpakaļ. 
Neko nesaprotu. Pēc šiem indikatoriem sanāk, ka nestrādā X ass, bet reāli tā strādā. 
Biosā ir IRQ7
Video. Atvainojos par kvalitāti, nav fotoaparāts pa rokai.
Pārbaudīšu vel ko viņš saka ar Linux CNC

----------


## ansius

portatīvā modelis nekaitētu.

----------


## archhus

Packard Bell 
Model - EasyBote H5300D
1Gb rams, P4, 3,06GHZ
XP Prof

Paralel Port Monitor Bilde

----------


## valmet

Pamēģini Machā palielināt soļu impulsu garumus.

----------


## archhus

Tiešām Y asij bija palicis uz 0, pārējām abām uz 5us.
Bet šis arī nelīdzēja. Konstatēju, ka, ja Y asij StepLowactive atķeksē, tad Y ass motors sāk kustēties. Bet tas ir Low režīmā. Uz plates arī LED mirgo blāvāk kā abām pārējām. 
Varbūt pie vainas ir RightMark CPU Clock Utility. 
Ja atslēdz šo softu, tad pulss zem Drivertest.exe lēkā kā traks - Tad pa ātru tad pa lēnu. Pēc šā softa uzlikšanas svārstības notiek tikai pēdējajā skaitlī.

----------


## valmet

Pamēģini pārlikt Y ass step uz citu paralēlā porta pinu. 
Step Low active nozīmē, ka driveris reaģēs uz impulsa kritumu un Step High - uz kāpumu, ja pareizi atceros tad slēdzot šos draivus pie paralēlā porta pareizais atķeksējums ir Low.
Uz tā kompja ir tikai Mach ?

----------


## frukc

kāpēc nelieto LinuxCNC?

----------


## archhus

Mainot pinus (citu kā norādīts manuālī) nevar nokūpināt plati? Uz Pc visi arī ir uz Hight. Atķeksējot Step low Activ uz laptopa Y ass griežas labi.
Uz kompi ir tikai Svaigs XP(atslēgti nevajadzigie servisi un nost vizuālais), pats Mach un draiveri. 
Blakus uzliku LinuxCNC un pēc Latency testa 1,5h garumā rezultāts - Bilde. Cik pēc pamācības sapratu tad tas skaitās normāli. Klāt vel nepieslēdzu, jāizstudē konfigurācija, jo pirmo reizi saskāros ar EMC2.

----------


## valmet

Nevar nokūpināt. Tad saliec visiem Low.
Ja grib pavisam pa smuko var nopirkt USB smoothstepper , tad i clock lēkāšana netraucēs, i nevajadzēs kompja paralēlo portu :
http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/prod...roducts_id=185

----------

